# Video laryngoscope



## carol ann (Oct 13, 2008)

What code do i use for a video laryngoscope for intubation.  The actual laryngosope is McGrath Video laryngoscope,


----------



## 808coder (Oct 14, 2008)

Just about any "scope" done during intubation is included and not separately billable.  Check the edit(s), should be most helpful.


----------



## sam_son  (Oct 16, 2008)

hai carol ann
  yes , Video laryngoscope is included with intubation procedure so no need to code separately, 
regards 
Samson CPC


----------

